# Iris Mist



## Robert Gross (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm looking at buying a 65 GTO painted Iris Mist. It is in number 3 condition. Albeit a strong 3.The vehicle is documented by PHS to have a 389 tri-power, M20 four-speed, ac delete, radio delete and no PS. It has been upgraded with front discs, some gauges and the vinyl top has been removed. There are a few concerns. There is a long scratch along the lower beltline of the passenger quarter panel and the engine block is not original. It is from a 65, but the code is not from a GTO.

How hard is it to find and match the paint? How much will the incorrect engine block hurt its value?

What range would this vehicle be worth?

Robert Gross
Clermont, FL


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Need pics !!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2! 25-35k if it's solid and original (except for block). If it had the original block, worth 10k more, easily. Congrats on the removal of the vinyl top....that probably saved the roof.


----------



## Robert Gross (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I was expecting someone to write back that they need pics. I didn't want to have the guy seeing me take pics of his car (other than the build plate under the hood). What about the Iris Mist? Is that a hard color to come by AND match?

Rob


----------



## Robert Gross (Apr 20, 2014)

*Photos added*

Here are two photos the owner sent me.

Rob


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Iris Mist was considered a 'ladies' color back in the day, and was unpopular. Chevrolet had the same color, but called it Evening Orchid. Due to paint technology at the time, it faded out badly with a few short years. Today it is rare, and highly desirable. Looks especially good with Hurst wheels, splitters, and redlines. Go to the Ultimate GTO Picture Site for comps. It's usually done too pink these days, and not enough lavender. I was lucky enough to spend some time with Bruce Bethel of the Goat Farm 30 years ago, and he had an original paint, pristine condition Iris Mist '65, so I know what it's supposed to look like. It's a very subdued color, done right. Your pics did not post.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rob,

Is this the car you are looking at? I agree with geeteeohguy's value (25-35k), $38,000 to $45,000 if the car was restored to it's 100 percent original condition with the original engine,


----------



## Robert Gross (Apr 20, 2014)

*That's it*

Thanks 05 GTO those are the pictures. Is it possible to determine if it is too pink? It looked more on the silver / lavender side to me. I agree that it is girlie, but it mans up with the three deuces, four speed no AC and no power steering. I would prefer black, but I do like that it is rare.


Robert


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Robert, the color looks right to me. Not too pink. Would be easier to tell with better photos. Here's the thing: even without the original block, a 'born with' tripower 4 speed car will always be worth a premium over a 'born with' 4bbl car or an automatic car. I'm in the same boat with my '65: it was born with tripower, gauges, 4 speed, and posi, but manual steering, brakes, and no AC. The original block in my car was grenaded in the '70's at the drag strip by the previous owner. I rebuilt and installed a WT coded '65 GTO engine I got decades ago. Not the correct WS block. The deal is, a 'real' tripower car is rare, and 'could' be brought back to 'correct' status if the owner so wished. So the value remains high, due to that _potential_. What is the asking price on the car? If it's at or below 30k, it looks to be a great buy.


----------



## Robert Gross (Apr 20, 2014)

The owner is asking mid 30,000. I think it is too much. Before I made an offer though I wanted to do some quick research before I made a counter offer.

Thank you again for all of your information.


Robert


----------



## Robert Gross (Apr 20, 2014)

*VIN plate*

The VIN plate on the door frame reads as follows:

235375z133632

Does this seem unusual for a GTO to anyone?


Robert


----------



## vaughn (Dec 19, 2019)

geeteeohguy said:


> Iris Mist was considered a 'ladies' color back in the day, and was unpopular. Chevrolet had the same color, but called it Evening Orchid. Due to paint technology at the time, it faded out badly with a few short years. Today it is rare, and highly desirable. Looks especially good with Hurst wheels, splitters, and redlines. Go to the Ultimate GTO Picture Site for comps. It's usually done too pink these days, and not enough lavender. I was lucky enough to spend some time with Bruce Bethel of the Goat Farm 30 years ago, and he had an original paint, pristine condition Iris Mist '65, so I know what it's supposed to look like. It's a very subdued color, done right. Your pics did not post.


Just new to this forum. I too have seen the Iris Mist GTO owned by Bruce years ago when he lived in the Sacramento Area. 
Is this car still around or for sale? This car you speak of is the holy grail of GTO's in my opinion.


----------



## vaughn (Dec 19, 2019)

Is the Iris Mist GTO owned by Bruce Bethell of the Goat Farm still owned by Bruce? I would love to purchase this car.
Vaughn 707-495-9025
Also, always wanted to know what happened to my 70 GTO polar white Judge I had when 14 yrs old. License CA 398ALN 
Sold the car in a bucket when I was 14. It was a perfect car, stupid me tore it apart bolt by bolt in my parents garage with intentions of full restore. Sold it in Santa Rosa CA in boxes of labeled zip lock baggies . What a shame.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

There are several articles on the internet about matching the color it is a challenge The Chevelle forum has some info. I agree it's too pink today. Evening Orchid implies more purple. I have a 65 Iris Mist that someone painted black. Just got it off it's frame today. Rearend is off to get rebuilt. Heads at Butler's. If it's not the stock block then it frees you up to have a bit of fun with it. 😏


----------

